# Melancholy and Proud



## Penny905 (Mar 28, 2014)

Tomorrow, we have to drop our youngest off, he ships out to Basic Training on Wednesday. He is 18 and graduated High School last month. He enlisted in the Army National Guard in September so we knew this was coming. Our 21 year old did the same thing except he did split training, BT between Junior & Senior year and AIT after Senior year. This was totally the best move for him and he has benefitted beyond belief. Full tuition (not board) is paid for 4 years at any state college that he gets accepted in to (in the state we live). He has done very well for himself and we are very proud.

This time it is hitting me a lot harder. I am not sure if it is because he is our youngest or because he will be gone for over 7 months. We will be driving to see him graduate BT in October. I am thinking back to the other BT graduation and that makes me smile. 

I am very proud yet very sad at the same time!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulations on your sons doing well for themselves. I know how that feels. As parents it's the ultimate reward.

I'm sure that you feel the way you do both because he is your youngest and he's going away for 7 months.

Maybe you need to come up with things to take up your time so that you don't suffer too much from the empty nest thing.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

good job on raising two fine men!


----------

